# aiuto installazione su hp 2133

## phnxttt

non riesco ad installare gentoo sul mio hp2133.avvio la chiavetta usb,fa il boot ma si blocca xorg per problemi con i driver della scheda video (opencrome)qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

grazie,andrea

----------

## ago

Non ho ben capito se se non riesci a fare il boot di una sessione live, o di un sistema già installato su una chiavetta usb.

Nel primo caso puoi utilizzare un qualcosa tipo gentoo-minimal, o meglio ancora sysrescuecd

Se ti trovassi nel secondo caso, da una sessione live (anche su un'altra macchina) potresti disabilitare xdm e sistema la cosa  :Smile: 

----------

## k01

si blocca xorg ma la shell è ancora utilizzabile? oppure va in kernel panic e si blocca tutto? se il problema è solo di xorg puoi utilizzare il minimal-cd, oppure provare ad avviare il kernel gentoo-nofb e vedere se risolve qualcosa

----------

## phnxttt

grazie del suggerimento.appena provo posto il risultato.e perdonatemi se avevo inviato il post nel gruppo inglese

----------

## phnxttt

allora ho avviato un gentoo live 2008 da chiavetta,con boot gentoo nox

poi startx e mi accede al desktop.quindi ho provato l'installazione prima grafica poi testuale.

ma a quanto pare il mio hp2133 non ama molto gentoo o viceversa.l'installazione si blocca verso la fine con un messaggio lunghetto ,consiglia di controllare /var/log e /tmp/qualcosaaltro ma soprattutto dentro questi files ci sono vari errori,uno dei quali mi sembra di capire che non trovi il kernel nella cartella boot (che è vuota).....

bello eh.....(ps se serve posso rifare tutto e postare  i messaggi)

ho ripartizionato 3 volte ma sempre la stessa storia.

se qualcuno sa che fare ....perchè io non vorrei rinunciare (ma se lo faccio è solo perchè il mio pc è sfigato)

grazie a tutti   (ancora)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *phnxttt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma soprattutto dentro questi files ci sono vari errori,uno dei quali mi sembra di capire che non trovi il kernel nella cartella boot (che è vuota).....
> 
> 

 

non è che hai dimenticato di montare /boot?

anche tu usi una partizione separata per la /boot ?

ma hai problemi anche con l'installazione testuale?

nel caso, spiegami bene dove si pianta l'installazione testuale

cerca di essere un po' più schematico dei passaggi che fai. tipo

1) faccio il boot con <>

2) si carica <tot>

3) inizio la procedura di installazione

4) si pianta a <tal punto>

5) etc...

 :Wink: 

----------

